# oil drain plug size...



## jackflash (Feb 26, 2007)

Just had a brain fart and just woke up and feelin a lil lazy...anyone know what size it is for the oil drain plug?? It looks like 1/2" but idk.....anyone?


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: oil drain plug size... (jackflash)*

17mm or 19mm.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

^^^what he said^^^


----------



## Custom158 (Sep 4, 2006)

19mm


----------



## jackflash (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Custom158)*

all right thanks everyone....changed the oil today..Mobil1 and im trying the K&N performance oil filter see how that does.... Now i just need a new hood, front grill...where some idiot backed into my truck and didnt have enough balls to leave me atleast a note...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

id stick with mann or mahle... its up to you though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Is there any difference between the 17mm and 19mm drain bolt? Is the threaded dimensions still the same or is the 19mm a little thicker? Stock was 17mm on my car and found out today that the shop that did my timing belt threw on a 19mm.


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (6603)*

You sure you're not thinking of the wheel bolt size?
My plug was stock 19mm.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (spoolmy1.8)*

I mean drain plug.


----------

